# Quantum-Testangler erneut am Po erfolgreich



## Anglerboard-Team (24. September 2006)

*PRESSEMELDUNG*

*Quantum-Testangler erneut am Po erfolgreich*

Tostedt. 
Wer dachte, dass der Doppel-Weltrekordfang der beiden
Quantum-Testangler Stefan Seuß und Benjamin Gründer im März eine
Eintagsfliege bleiben sollte, sieht sich nun getäuscht. Am 19. September
fischten beide zum ersten Mal wieder seit Monaten am Po, dem Schauplatz
ihrer Erfolge aus dem Frühjahr. Schon in der ersten Nacht mussten Ihre
Rhino-Ruten wieder Schwerstarbeit verrichten: Mit einem Wels von 2,37 m
Länge blieben Sie nur vier Zentimeter unter der Marke von dem Exemplar von
97,4 kg, das Benjamin ein halbes Jahr zuvor überlisten konnte, und nur elf
Zentimeter unter Stefans 102,8-kg-Kracher.

Überlistet wurde der Riese erneut in der Nähe des "Wels Camp am Po" von von
Bernhard und Ute Heiner. Indes waren die Fangbedingungen äußerst schwierig.
Stefan berichtete nach dem Fang am Telefon: "Es herrschte totales
Hochwasser, fünf Meter über normal, höchster Pegel seit 2001! Das Angeln war sehr mühsam, da viel Treibholz auf dem Fluss war und die Fische sich im
überschwemmten Wald aufhielten".

Mitten in einem solchen Überschwemmungsgebiet konnte Stefan den Riesen mit einem Köderfisch verführen. Wegen der schwierigen Umstände wurde der Fisch mit einem geschätzten Gewicht von über 90 kg unter 4 Zeugen nur der Länge nach exakt gemessen und anschließend sofort zurückgesetzt.












*Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>*


----------

